# craftsman 25cc bushwacker hedge trimmer carb



## RMTK (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently removed the carb adjuster pins and dremeled a slot on each one to be able to adjust with a flat head screwdriver. But now I am not sure which pin goes back in which hole. one is longer than the other. 

Next their are 2 gaslines, a larger one and a smaller one, which goes on top carb input and which goes on bottom ? 

Once I figure this out then how do I start adjusting the pins to get it to run again. It keeps flooding and won't run. I tried choke on ,off etc. adjusting the pins 1/4 turn at a time, dried the plug off.... HELP !!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally the smaller of the two lines is the fuel line and should go on the lower fitting on the carburetor, the return line is usually the larger line and attaches to the upper fitting. 

You may have a problem with the carburetor (stiff diaphragm or sticking metering needle) if the carburetor is flooding, have you taken the carburetor apart to inspect it for dirt, build up etc...?


----------



## RMTK (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I had the carb apart but only the bottom cover. It is very new I only used it twice so it is very clean. I took tje high and low adjuster pins out to dremel the notch for the screw driver. I went to Sears, took out the pins on one of their hedgers to figure out which side they go on. I went home put the gas lines on the correct spots like you indicated. It still won't run
Anyone have anymore ideas ? Thanks


----------



## RMTK (Jul 1, 2007)

Anymore suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it is new and still under warranty then take it back to Sears and have it fixed.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------

